# Major Issue with Brake Lights, Please Help



## mymaxima96 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a Nissan Maxima 96, and it has been working fine until yesterday. I came home from work and the *brake lights were still on *even the engine was off, the key was removed and everything was turned off (light switch...). The only way I can turn them off is to remove the brake fuse. I have to put brake fuse back when I go to work, and I remove the fuse when I am at work or else the battery will run out. Does anyone know the solution to this problem? Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## mymaxima96 (Apr 23, 2008)

NVM, found the problem! This website is worthless......................


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for telling us what you found! Oh wait, this website is useless...:loser:


----------

